# Dragracing in Northern Sweden



## polymoog (Jun 8, 2009)

The first event of the season was greeted by hail showers ... but in between the breaks they did manage to get some runs in, here's a couple of pics, let me know what you think :


----------



## Heck (Jun 9, 2009)

You were on the wall for these? Nice work, I like the first one too bad that cable was in the way.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice work, polymoog! Good colour and good captures of the action. 3 (the racer doing the wheelie) and 5 (I liked the coiled look to the racer) are my faves


----------



## gsgary (Jun 9, 2009)

I think i like the last one best but that Suzuki Katana takes me back to when i had one


----------



## polymoog (Jun 10, 2009)

Heck said:


> You were on the wall for these? Nice work, I like the first one too bad that cable was in the way.



I know, really annoying isn't it .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to be honest I couldn't be bummed to clone it out :roll: need to improve my clone skills first ... Yes I was by the wall.



Antarctican said:


> Nice work, polymoog! Good colour and good captures of the action. 3 (the racer doing the wheelie) and 5 (I liked the coiled look to the racer) are my faves



Thanks, what do you mean by "coiled look", like he is coiled up on the bike?



gsgary said:


> I think i like the last one best but that Suzuki Katana takes me back to when i had one



We suddenly realised that guy in the last pic might do something interesting, and after his burnout my friend sprinted round the other side of the wall to get a head on shot of the wheelie  What bike do you have now?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 10, 2009)

polymoog said:


> ... what do you mean by "coiled look", like he is coiled up on the bike?


His posture is coiled or tense, like he's about to spring into action


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> polymoog said:
> 
> 
> > ... what do you mean by "coiled look", like he is coiled up on the bike?
> ...



Is it still considered "coiled" if he is already in action? Seems like it only pertains to pre-action. In that shot, he is already leaving the line.


----------



## polymoog (Jun 10, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> polymoog said:
> 
> 
> > ... what do you mean by "coiled look", like he is coiled up on the bike?
> ...



OK, I see what you mean


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 10, 2009)

heey nice drag race coverage you've done!
In Bahrain drag racing always in night, so doing coverage with my d40 is not easy


----------



## 250Gimp (Jun 10, 2009)

Great Shots Moog!!!

I like the lat one the best!  Good timing and great tire wrap!

On my uncalibrated monitor, it seems like all the shots could use a bit of a colour boost.

Cheers


----------



## polymoog (Jun 10, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> heey nice drag race coverage you've done!
> In Bahrain drag racing always in night, so doing coverage with my d40 is not easy



Wow, always at night? Is that because it is too hot during the day?



250Gimp said:


> Great Shots Moog!!!
> 
> I like the lat one the best!  Good timing and great tire wrap!
> 
> ...



RThanks, and interesting point about the colours. I was sure the saturation was OK, boosted some of the pics by 3 or 4 points but I did also make some other alterations because I didn't want the red of the track to take over, it made the light red as well .. will have to make finer adjustments next time  Might be going to another event on Saturday so we'll see how that turns out ...


----------



## gsgary (Jun 10, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Heck said:
> 
> 
> > You were on the wall for these? Nice work, I like the first one too bad that cable was in the way.
> ...


 

I have a BMW GS1100 for travelling the world and a Yamaha FZS100 Fazer


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 10, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Wow, always at night? Is that because it is too hot during the day?


well, the temperature during the day at summer 40+C, so it may be one of the reasons they do it at night :lmao:


----------



## polymoog (Jun 11, 2009)

Gary : Nice Bikes 

Al-Wazeer : Yes, I can imagine it would be too hot then during the day


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 11, 2009)

i like those cars and bikes!! and your photos are really atmospheric


----------



## polymoog (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## NielsGade (Jun 20, 2009)

Heck said:


> You were on the wall for these? Nice work, I like the first one too bad that cable was in the way.


Like this?







(I hope it's okay I did that, it says I'm not allowed to edit her pictures, but I'm not selling it or anything. )


----------



## polymoog (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice work, so I'll forgive you ;-)

How long did it take you to clone the cable out? Any cloning tips gratefully received 

I clone smaller objects out but often not larger ones due to lack of time and skill :roll:

ps I'm a she not a he ;-)


----------



## NielsGade (Jun 22, 2009)

polymoog said:


> How long did it take you to clone the cable out? Any cloning tips gratefully received


Took me about 10 minutes, the tire was a bit annoying because you could see little circles in it.
My method is usually Clone - Heal - Repeat.


----------



## polymoog (Jun 22, 2009)

So you have CS3 or 4? I still have CS the first, so I have no Heal as far as I am aware ... :roll:


----------



## NielsGade (Jun 22, 2009)

polymoog said:


> So you have CS3 or 4? I still have CS the first, so I have no Heal as far as I am aware ... :roll:


CS4. Heal should be there. Been there since PS7.


----------



## polymoog (Jun 23, 2009)

Ohhhh there it was, on another button, I though it was an option under Clone  :blushing: :blushing: Cool, will have to start testing, thanks


----------



## Mr.Junior (Jun 25, 2009)

nicely capturing dude wow


----------



## polymoog (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------

